# few diet questions



## UFC rocks (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys and gals really need some help. first of all i would like to ask about creatine capsules. i havent ever really head anyone here talk about cratine capsules and just wanted to know if there are any advantages/disadvantages to capsules over powder. the link below are the ones i am thinking about buying and i just wanted other peoples option on them.

Buy Bio-Synergy Creatine Plus - 3 Month Supply. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

also it talks about phase i and 2, can anyone tell me a bit more about this, i think i already know but am not sure. is phase 1 where you take X amount for the first 5-7 days called loading then phase 2 were you then contiune to take X amount which is lesser for the remaining duration of the time.

my diet changes day to day due to circumstances but there are ceratian thing which i can defintally have each day which are as followed : two protine shakes = 54g protien (28g each)
              one can of tuna = 32g protien
               three full eggs = 18g protien 

that comes to 104g protien a day, will that along with the creatine capsules be enought to start building muscle. bearing in mind those items listed are just the ones i know for sure i can have each day. 3-4 days of the week i will also be eaing either lamb or chinken wich will also contain protien and the days i cant get chicken or lamb i will have four extra egg whites. i cant give more information on my diet because like i said it changes each day, but the things listed above i can have each day.

i know this diet is a joke compared to the ones most you guys are on but its the best i can do, i just need to know is this enought protien for me to start building muscle i am 137lbs 5 7" and i try to get about 20-25g protine every 2.5 hours with moderate carbs.


----------



## Hench (Mar 13, 2009)

UFC rocks said:


> Hey guys and gals really need some help. first of all i would like to ask about creatine capsules. i havent ever really head anyone here talk about cratine capsules and just wanted to know if there are any advantages/disadvantages to capsules over powder. the link below are the ones i am thinking about buying and i just wanted other peoples option on them.
> 
> Buy Bio-Synergy Creatine Plus - 3 Month Supply. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> 
> ...



 Thank you for at least making an effort to post some relevant information.

However, its needs some changing. 

Just buy creatine mono, whatevers cheapest. 

Diet, whats you weight, height, age, bf%, maintenance calorie level? << Answer what you can, it all helps. 

Oh, and set up a fitday account.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 13, 2009)

well i am now 137lbs and 5 foot 7 inches, dont know my bodyfat % but it is quiet low, i am now quiet ripped. to be honest i started bodybuilding about two years ago and at first just ate anything and didnt pay attenion to my diet just focused on lifting and ate anything like a house. so as a result shot up from 115lbs to 155lbs, but so much of this was fat. 

i finally realised i was just fooling myself, i had to aspect that i did have some muscle but not as much i a think i have and there was alot of fat there too. so over the past 6 months i have slowly lost the fat i am now down to 137lbs and looking pretty ripped if i do say so myself. 

so this time i am trying to do the bulk correctly, meaning trying to get as much protine in for as little cals. 

by the way what is creatine mono, are the capsules.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 14, 2009)

can anyone please help and tell me what they think about the link


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 14, 2009)

i dont mean to be pushy, but i really would appreciate some advice on the creatine capsules i want to buy. 

im in quiet a hurry because if some off you guys think there good to use then i want to buy them straight away.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 14, 2009)

Send me a check and I'll mail you the finest capsules ever made by man.  Gauranteed to make you look like Jay or your money back.


----------



## Hench (Mar 14, 2009)

UFC rocks said:


> i dont mean to be pushy, but i really would appreciate some advice on the creatine capsules i want to buy.
> 
> im in quiet a hurry because if some off you guys think there good to use then i want to buy them straight away.



Dont be in a hurry, creatine helps, but not that much. Getting your diet and training on point are MUCH more important, probably X10 as important.

Right, if you havent already done it, got to fitday.com and set up an account, its free. Your 137lbs, so lets day 137x18cals per lb = 2500cals. Start to track what you eat, its a pain in the ass at first, but after a week youll feel strange not doing it. Aim to get in around 2500cals a day, do this for a couple of weeks and see if you have gained any weight, about 2lbs hopefully. If youve gained less, up the calories by another 200-300 until you gain 1lb per week.

Targets:

1g of protein per lbm
0.5g of protein per lbm
25g of fibre 

The above are absolute miminums, and going over these figures is fine and probably a good thing. But once you have hit these figures you can fill the rest of you calories as you wish. Youll figures out after a couple of weeks what you need to eat in order to make it work correctly. 

Protein sources: chicken, lean mince, steak, all types of fish, cottage cheese, eggs, nuts, protein shakes

Fat sources: nuts, avacado, milk, butter, flax seed, eggs

Its important to hit the above targets as protein and fat both play important roles within the body and are required in quite large amounts. 

What does your training look like?


----------



## Built (Mar 14, 2009)

Read the link in my sig about getting started.

Creatine monohydrate, one teaspoon a day. No need for any other kind of creatine.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 15, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Dont be in a hurry, creatine helps, but not that much. Getting your diet and training on point are MUCH more important, probably X10 as important.



sorry if it sounds like i am in a rush, but i am not. i know building muscle is a long and differcult process and i know that diet is the main thing. i just meant i am in a hurry to buy some creatine. 

i know it ant magic and i wont just grow muscles over night, and i know i need to get my diet in check but i just want creatine for the same reason most you guys take it, as EXTRA help. i dont mean to be rude and its not that i dont appreciate all the advice beacuse i really do. but i just wanted to know if capsules are just as effective as powder. 

here is another link to the creatine capsules i want, please any advice on these paticular capsules.

Creatine Plus™


----------



## Hench (Mar 15, 2009)

UFC rocks said:


> sorry if it sounds like i am in a rush, but i am not. i know building muscle is a long and differcult process and i know that diet is the main thing. i just meant i am in a hurry to buy some creatine.
> 
> i know it ant magic and i wont just grow muscles over night, and i know i need to get my diet in check but i just want creatine for the same reason most you guys take it, as EXTRA help. i dont mean to be rude and its not that i dont appreciate all the advice beacuse i really do. but i just wanted to know if capsules are just as effective as powder.
> 
> ...



How much creatine are you getting? For 50 quid it better be a shit ton. 

Just buy creatine monohydrate, Reflex are prob the cheapest (its what I use). Its all the same. 

Also, im sorry but putting creatine above diet and nutrition in terms of priority, is the epitomey of putting the horse before the cart.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 15, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> How much creatine are you getting? For 50 quid it better be a shit ton.



if you look on my first link it says three months supply. i am going to be getting from argos were it is 40 pounds.



Moondogg said:


> Also, im sorry but putting creatine above diet and nutrition in terms of priority, is the epitomey of putting the horse before the cart.



i am not putting creatine before diet, i just want advice on which creatine to buy, i know diet comes first. 

once again i dont mean to be rude but i really want to know if capsules are just as good as powder or not. i know people are trying to be helpfull by giveing me advice on which creatine to buy, but would like to know what you think about the one i have given links to.

P.S. if anyone can also help me out on my thread about diet coke in the diet forums i would be very gratefull.


----------



## Hench (Mar 15, 2009)

UFC rocks said:


> if you look on my first link it says three months supply. i am going to be getting from argos were it is 40 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy the cheapest creatine mono you can find. Have it with a shot of apple juice sometime during the day. Done.


----------

